# [SOLVED] Oblivion IV Data Files Not Working Please Help!



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Hi Guys/Girls,

I have only had Oblivion IV for a few weeks and have found out that you can add Custom Content like on The Sims but it is called Data Files. I have downloaded a couple of Data Files from: http://www.tesnexus.com/ and none of them work. When I say none of them work I mean that they do not show up in the Oblivion Launcher Data Files App. I have followed the steps on how to install them Word by Word and that still dosen't help it. I extract them all to this location: F:\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Data\ It is not on the(C drive because there isn't enough space on my other hard-drive. So I installed an internal Hard-Drive. By the way I have all recomended requirements.
Thank You Please Help cbalcombe96*


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion IV Data Files Not Working Please Help!*

Hello.

You must ensure a number of things:

Are the data files for Oblivion and not an expansion, or for Morrowind?

Are the data files for your specific version of the game (1.0, 2.0, etc)

Are you sure your anti-virus sofware is not at all prohibiting these files from being used?

It's also dis-concerning to me that you're playing Oblivion on an External hard drive, this could be causing problems.


----------



## cbalcombe96 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Oblivion IV Data Files Not Working Please Help!*

I am only playing Oblivion no expansion. I have fixed it i dwnloaded OBMM to organise my mods and I updated the game from official patch. But thank you for helping!


----------

